# bow stave twisted



## dpoole (Apr 13, 2009)

i have a persimmon stave that i am working on. looks like both ends are going to have a propelor twist in them. What methods do yall suggest to get them back straight?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 13, 2009)

I've never had to straighten a stave.  I know that dry heat works well with osage, and steam for hickory.  Don't know what works best with persimmon.


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 13, 2009)

Once you get your bow to floor tiller or close to full tiller put your bow in a vise then take a pipe wrench and clamp it down on the limb of the bow just before where the twist is. Make sure you put the pipe wrench on the sides of the limb not the belly/back and make sure you use something to put between the limbs of the bow and the wrench to keep from boogering up your wood. Now take a bucket and a put something in that has some wieght to it and attach it to the handle of the wrench, use your heat gun to heat the belly of the wood (make sure not to hold to close to the wood, it will scorch it. And keep moving it back and forth). As the wood heats the wieght in the bucket will pull it down thus pulling the twist out of the wood.....was that about clear as mudd??

If the twist isnt bad you can leave it, is it in both limbs or just one?


----------



## schleylures (Apr 13, 2009)

I think the problem you are having with the persimmon is that we just cut it last week. You need to stay out of the barn and let the stuff dry. Slow down you can not make a bow as fast as Hachet Dan.


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 13, 2009)

schleylures said:


> I think the problem you are having with the persimmon is that we just cut it last week. You need to stay out of the barn and let the stuff dry. Slow down you can not make a bow as fast as Hachet Dan.



That would help....You cant make a good bow out of a green tree


----------



## dpoole (Apr 13, 2009)

dry persimmon  did not come out of the barn.  You had nothing to do with cutting this stave, i had this cut a while back. I had it in my drying box for the last few weeks.  bambam both limbs twisted.  dry heat for osage  wet heat for hickory   which do you think would work best for persimmon. I feel wet heat would be best,but i dont know that for sure.  I do know persimmon is harder than woodpecker lips!!!!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Apr 13, 2009)

Send Dirty Dan (on Trad Gang) a PM he is a master at fixing this type of problem, and I think he has made bows from every thing from balsa to petrified wood.


----------



## choctawlb (Apr 13, 2009)

Dpoole
Post pictures of the "PropTwist" in the stave.
Ken


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 13, 2009)

dpoole said:


> dry persimmon  did not come out of the barn.  You had nothing to do with cutting this stave, i had this cut a while back. I had it in my drying box for the last few weeks.  bambam both limbs twisted.  dry heat for osage  wet heat for hickory   which do you think would work best for persimmon. I feel wet heat would be best,but i dont know that for sure.  I do know persimmon is harder than woodpecker lips!!!!!!!



99% shure dry heat will work. I have used dry heat on everything from hackberry to blacklocust and about to use it on hickory and never had a problem.


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree dry heat will work well, just don't get it to close, I never used that bucket method but give it try, it makes sense.


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 14, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> I agree dry heat will work well, just don't get it to close, I never used that bucket method but give it try, it makes sense.



It works good, gravity pulls it down. That way you dont mess nothing up getting impatient.


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Apr 14, 2009)

I am by NO MEANS a expert on making self bows. There are way more folks on here that have forgotten more about it than I'll ever know. 
I have made a few out of osage and vine maple and with a couple of them I was advised to leave the twist alone and if the string lined up then just look at it as a bow with character. I do not know anything about persimmon though other than it makes a good driver for a golf club which I would think makes it harder than alot of other wood.


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 14, 2009)

C.J. Pearson said:


> I am by NO MEANS a expert on making self bows. There are way more folks on here that have forgotten more about it than I'll ever know.
> I have made a few out of osage and vine maple and with a couple of them I was advised to leave the twist alone and if the string lined up then just look at it as a bow with character. I do not know anything about persimmon though other than it makes a good driver for a golf club which I would think makes it harder than alot of other wood.



True, I got a hickory bow right now that has some twist in it and it shoots good. Vine Maple is a good bow wood, where did you get it from? Does it grow in Ga?


----------



## dpoole (Apr 14, 2009)

vine maple ???????   is it a vine or a tree????  never heard of it???


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 14, 2009)

I have heard of it, but never seen it.


----------



## Redbow (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a couple bows I have made with some twist in the limbs, doesn't effect the shooting of the bow at all !


----------



## dpoole (Apr 14, 2009)

will work it on down with the twist and see how it performs then, no need to correct a problem if it is not a problem.  Thanks for the tips!!!!


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Apr 14, 2009)

dpoole, Vine maple is actually a tree from out in the north west. Ted Fry at Raptor archery actually has some good staves.


----------

